# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Hỏi về trục A ( trục xoay ) máy cnc router

## vanminh989

Chào các bác ạ     !
Em mới tham gia diễn đàn, thuộc hạng gà mờ có đôi điều chưa thông mong các bác chỉ giáo.

1- Tại sao Trục A ( hay trục xoay ) lại phải dùng hộp số ? và tỉ số truyền bao  nhiêu thì phù hợp  ?
2- nếu không dùng hộp số mà nối luôn vào trục động cơ step có được không a ?

Mong các bác chỉ giáo, em cám ơn ạ

----------


## mylove299

> Chào các bác ạ     !
> Em mới tham gia diễn đàn, thuộc hạng gà mờ có đôi điều chưa thông mong các bác chỉ giáo.
> 
> 1- Tại sao Trục A ( hay trục xoay ) lại phải dùng hộp số ? và tỉ số truyền bao  nhiêu thì phù hợp  ?
> 2- nếu không dùng hộp số mà nối luôn vào trục động cơ step có được không a ?
> 
> Mong các bác chỉ giáo, em cám ơn ạ


1. Phải nối hộp số vì nối trực tiếp không đảm bảo momen xoắn ( hay nôm na là độ khỏe của trục quay)., qua tỷ số truyền giảm tốc đi bao nhiêu lần thì momen xoắn tăng bấy nhiêu lần như alpha66 tourge là 1Nm qua hộp số 1:10 thì moment tăng 10 lần là 10Nm đồng nghĩa với vận tốc giảm 10 lần. Bao nhiêu là phù hợp thì tùy mục đích của bác cân đối giữa momen xoắn và vận tốc.

2. bác ngâm cứu lại phần 1  :Big Grin:

----------


## hqkcnc

Có 2 cái mất nếu bác ko lắp hộp số giảm tốc cho stepper, moment xoắn và độ phân giải. Tất nhiên, giảm tốc thì nó chậm roài, bác kiếm thêm tài liệu ngâm thêm, hay tìm một số bài liên quan ở forum mình

----------


## GORLAK

Gắn hs đi bác, tỉ lệ 1:100 là đc, chạy tốc độ vừa phải là đc, muốn tốc độ cao thì gắn servo hoặc alpha, HBS.


Cái mình xài là harmonic 1:80.

----------

CKD

----------


## Minh Phúc

E định mua con này về làm trục A liệu có ổn ko các bác? họ bán 1,2 tr ạ
http://www.yangheon.com/english/prod...t11.php?chk=RC


e có xoay thử thì tỉ số truyền khoảng 1/15 ạ.

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## hung1706

hộp số trên forum nhiều vô kể, bác đặt con trục vít - bánh vít cùi bắp này về chi cho phí tiền. Liên hệ cụ Vinamit (vietnamcnc) để có full option

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## Nam CNC

chú Hưng nhầm to , loại này không có độ rơ đâu nha hoặc độ rơ cực nhỏ , nó dùng bạc đũa trượt trên rãnh đó , kết cấu vuông góc mà còn dùng bạc đũa kiểu này rất hiếm , trục A cho gỗ là vô địch , thêm cái bạc côn con lăn nữa thì vô tư về lực chịu tải đê.

------------Đọc tài liệu từ đường link kìa 

Cái gì đi chung với hệ servo toàn là thứ đặc biệt mắc tiền , độ rơ cực thấp hoặc không độ rơ đó nha. 


chỉ cần kiểm tra , quay thật mượt không sượng , quay liên tục được là quất thôi ( có 1 số loại quay 1 góc là dừng rồi quay tiếp mặc dù trục sơ cấp quay liên tục ) , cứ mua nếu nó rẻ vài trăm K , tính ra làm đồ cho gỗ hay kim loại mềm nó là quá ngon.

Chú ý quan trọng , tránh táy máy rã ốc ra xem chơi , hãng đã chốt vị trí tối ưu nhất , còn cá nhân thì không đủ điều kiện chỉnh lại vị trí đó đâu , kinh nghiệm xương máu của em đó nha.

----------

Ga con, Minh Phúc

----------


## hung1706

Kinh hè...nhầm nhọt ghê gớm  :Big Grin: . Đọc tài liệu thấy con này đúng ngon như lời đồn đại của anh Nam, giá mềm hay không thì em thấy 1tr2 cho size bao nhiêu bác chủ nhỉ. Nếu tiện thì nhập hộ em vọc chơi tí nha bác chủ hehe

----------


## vanminh989

cám ơn các bác đã góp ý. 
nge các bác nói em cũng hiêu phần nào , cư như vịt nghe sấm đấy,em lại ngâm cứu phần nào không rõ lại nên hỏi các bác

----------


## cncchi

1tr2 chỉ hộp số hay cả động cơ bác?

----------


## hqkcnc

yêu quá đí mất, hàng bá đạo, hóng bấy lâu nay mà giờ mới thấy. thanks bác chủ

----------


## vufree

Ái Cha loại này chuyên dụng trục A chứ đâu, cơ mà tỉ số truyền 1:15 làm trục A ổn không ?

----------


## GORLAK

> Ái Cha loại này chuyên dụng trục A chứ đâu, cơ mà tỉ số truyền 1:15 làm trục A ổn không ?


1:15 trục vít nhé bác, ko thể tuột luôn

----------

vufree

----------


## Minh Phúc

hnay e chạy ra chộp mấy cái ảnh về mong các bác góp ý xem có nên lấy cái hộp số này ko ạ, quay thử trục vào thì trục ra quay liên tục khá là đều và không thấy sượng.

trục ra nó dạng xuyên cốt, cả 2 mặt đều có ren để bắt ốc, một mặt đang bắt sẵn vào mặt bích nhôm.



trục vào nó lại dạng trụ rỗng ntn, e ko hỉu nó bắt trục động cơ vào ntn ạ.

----------


## GORLAK

Độ lại, chế mặt bích cho motor, dùng khớp nối là xong.

----------


## ducduy9104

Đọc specs hãng hài thật, cái heading thì ghi là zero-backlash, xuống remarks thì là "much lesser backlash than reducer"  :Wink: 


Bọn này có cái kiểu song mã trục A nhìn bựa ra phết

----------


## hung1706

Vấn đề là nó zero-backlash đương nhiên là "High precision, high rigidity and long lifespan are guaranteed with much lesser backlash than a reducer for servo-motor". Còn vì sao nó so sánh như vậy thì lý do là Servo nó chạy cao tốc trong thời gian dài, Harmonic còn mòn răng chứ chả đùa hehe.

----------


## ducduy9104

Kaka mòn thì ai cũng hiểu nhưng kiểu quảng cáo củ chuối không thống nhất và chả có thông số thì người ta phải thắc mắc chứ  :Big Grin:

----------

